
Hackers, do you think this startup can beat/compete with Amazon? - Mallbey
Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m working on a startup that allows people to order products online and pick them up within an hour at the stores they want, e.g. Best Buy, Target, Walmart or Apple Store. It&#x27;s much better than shipping, because it&#x27;s free, faster, and returns are easier. Also it is a competitive adventage that Amazon cannot match, for that reason I think we can beat them.<p>All the user has to do is place an order and set where to pick it up, is kind of Amazon with Uber. The startup is currently available in San Francisco, New York, Boston and Chicago with over 70 stores. But I have to say that it&#x27;s working more like a MVP than as a truly developed product, due the lack of a technical founder.<p>What are the stores I am working with and how are they distributed?<p>- San Francisco (9 stores) : 3 Apple Store, 2 Best Buy, 4 Target
- New York (33 stores) : 9 Apple Store, 13 Best Buy, 11 Target
- Chicago (24 stores) : 2 Apple Store, 6 Best Buy, 12 Target, 4 Walmart
- Boston (11 stores) : 2 Apple Store, 4 Best Buy, 5 Target<p>I take this opportunity to say that I am looking for a great hacker&#x2F;CTO&#x2F;co-founder to take it to the next level. Once I get the co-founder I&#x27;ll apply to YC. Please consider that I&#x27;m not a developer, so I think we can complement our skills well.<p>If you&#x27;re interested feel free to hit me up at grandboro@gmail.com for any question you have, equity will be agreed between us :)<p>Cheers
======
Bedon292
I have to ask, and if you have solid answers I think you can compete:

Why would someone choose you over just going to BestBuy.com and buying the
product for in store pickup?

And why would they choose you when prime now is (I believe) available in those
same cities with <= two hour delivery? Which also means no time / gas spent
going to the store.

~~~
Mallbey
Thanks for replying!

First question: Because on our startup you can see not only the prices of Best
Buy, but also the ones of Apple, Target and Walmart for the same product in
the same website, you don't have to visit store by store anymore.

Second question: Pickup is just the beginning, our plan is to allow your order
to be shipped from the store you choose, using on-demand delivery networks
like UberRUSH or Instacart, or also let the user schedule an uber once his
order is ready to be picked up.

The participation of physical stores open a new world of opportunities, with
this principle, we can even fulfill orders worldwide without international
shippings.

~~~
ggggtez
Sounds bad. So instead of paying shipping, I have to ship myself to the store
and back.

~~~
Mallbey
"Pickup is just the beginning, our plan is to allow your order to be shipped
from the store you choose, using on-demand delivery networks like UberRUSH or
Instacart"

------
sharemywin
A lot depends on your margin and CAC.

